# 2nd Loft Build



## carrera mike (Nov 15, 2014)

Well Gents & Im sure there are ladies here, Ive decided to build a second loft which will have three sections; YB, OBHens & OBCocks. My first Lofthttp://www.pigeons.biz/forums/f5/loft-built-75506.html
will be the "breeding & Widowhood".

To keep things drier, I had 2 Tons(approx. 3 cubic yard) of #57 crush & run gravel delivered yesterday onto the spot where this *12X8* loft ill be building going to be. 

Ill be posting pictures as the build progress.


----------



## carrera mike (Nov 15, 2014)

Laid down #57 gravel on a 16X12 area for a 12X8 loft foot print.
Still compacting the gravel. Hope to lay and finish the floor framing tonight.


----------



## carrera mike (Nov 15, 2014)

First sunny day in over a week, so inspite of cold weather, I went and work on the base & floor framing.
*It gets really really windy here so I installed anchors on all four corners with 3 foot long steel and cable anchors.*





























*my Dad stamping/compacting the gravel*


----------



## carrera mike (Nov 15, 2014)




----------



## CBL (May 13, 2014)

AWESOME, Im so jealous lol, HUGE property, dad helping lol.
Such nice first loft as well all painted up like that. I wish I lived in the country more as well.
AND not having the bylaw breathing down my back. I like how open the land is, less chance for surprise attack by hawks.

Keep posting the step by step. Thanks.


----------



## carrera mike (Nov 15, 2014)

CBL said:


> AWESOME, Im so jealous lol, HUGE property, dad helping lol.
> Such nice first loft as well all painted up like that. I wish I lived in the country more as well.
> AND not having the bylaw breathing down my back. I like how open the land is, less chance for surprise attack by hawks.
> 
> Keep posting the step by step. Thanks.


Thanks CBL. Not sure if you noticed but Dad is wearing a Canada jacket. I see that you're up there. Anyway he(my Dad) lives in Brampton, ON. He's here with me for 2 months staying away from the cold, but I think he brought the weather with him as as soon as he arrived temps here plummeted  we could finish this in 3 days, if it weren't for this 18F we have right now. 

I sure will keep posting photos :thumbup:


----------



## chayi (May 1, 2010)

Nice work keep the photos, I like seeing and learning different ideas in loft building...


----------



## carrera mike (Nov 15, 2014)

Its so cold outside (18F/30mphwinds-feels like 1F) so I cant work on the wall framing , so worked in the garage instead and finished the three Belgian Drop Traps instead  will do the door tonight.


----------



## CBL (May 13, 2014)

carrera mike said:


> Thanks CBL. Not sure if you noticed but Dad is wearing a Canada jacket. I see that you're up there. Anyway he(my Dad) lives in Brampton, ON. He's here with me for 2 months staying away from the cold, but I think he brought the weather with him as as soon as he arrived temps here plummeted  we could finish this in 3 days, if it weren't for this 18F we have right now.
> 
> I sure will keep posting photos :thumbup:



Oh no I didnt notice but you made me go back and look then I saw it on sleeve. lol

18F cry me a rive lol fricken minus UGLY here for the last few days. -25 feels like -40 with windchill, you cannot go outside and touch ANYTHING, it freezes so fast. I run, feed birds and run back and am that cold that fast brrrrrr. Ur dad has the right idea heading your way. Good for him and good for you for keeping dad warm, Im on my way LOL, I will live in the new loft!!!! What shall I bring hahaha, just heat it for me and Im good!!!! 

I put a red heat lamp in male loft last night as it was just too stupid cold. Again today but via my baby monitor I can see they are fine and eating well, I will have to make temporary wooden closures for this section that has only mesh for ventilation but just too cold for them right now.

Will ask u a quick question bout loft now. When the guy was doing my floor with the blocks of wood and 2x6, he didnt put enough blocks near the middle like u did and or the wood close enough so I get my floor that I can feel 'give' a little under me when I walk across, so instead of yanking everything up and putting more braces, or blocks, I was thinking of just putting another layer of the 5/8 plywood over top the existing one, what do u think, will that help enough to stop that bit of sway I feel and cannot stand cuz I know how it should have been done lol.

Im only 5'4" short little italian and Im not a dumpling or anything, relatively small, but that bit of give bugs the crap out of me, as yet none of the guys would listen and I didnt want to go to war over it, but now I know I should have.


----------



## carrera mike (Nov 15, 2014)

chayi said:


> Nice work keep the photos, I like seeing and learning different ideas in loft building...


Thanks again Chayi.


----------



## carrera mike (Nov 15, 2014)

CBL said:


> Oh no I didnt notice but you made me go back and look then I saw it on sleeve. lol
> 
> 18F cry me a rive lol fricken minus UGLY here for the last few days. -25 feels like -40 with windchill, you cannot go outside and touch ANYTHING, it freezes so fast. I run, feed birds and run back and am that cold that fast brrrrrr. Ur dad has the right idea heading your way. Good for him and good for you for keeping dad warm, Im on my way LOL, I will live in the new loft!!!! What shall I bring hahaha, just heat it for me and Im good!!!!
> 
> ...


Brrrr... that is extremely cold! Hope your pigeons will be ok.

about your floor framing, Im not sure if youre saying that youre just missing a concrete block under a joist towards the middle or it doesn't even have a joist to support your sagging floor....???

If you're just missing a block, that would be easy, get a scissor jack, raise it a little and insert a concrete block. I you don't have a joist, your idea of putting a stiffer and thicker plywood would do it, BUT run the "grain" of the ply wood perpendicular from the existing joist.


----------



## CBL (May 13, 2014)

Ya if memory serves, it is a lack of joist, meaning he spread them too far apart. So THANKS for the tip of crossing over the grain, good idea and I would not have thought of that. It is in the middle of the loft, so I would not be able to jack up and crawl under, that would freak me out, I would be afraid it would break or shift and crush me. I will do the floor thing too for sure. Then Im sure it would be stiffer. Also gives me more security that rats cant chew thru the floor.


----------



## carrera mike (Nov 15, 2014)

CBL said:


> Ya if memory serves, it is a lack of joist, meaning he spread them too far apart. So THANKS for the tip of crossing over the grain, good idea and I would not have thought of that. It is in the middle of the loft, so I would not be able to jack up and crawl under, that would freak me out, I would be afraid it would break or shift and crush me. I will do the floor thing too for sure. Then Im sure it would be stiffer. Also gives me more security that rats cant chew thru the floor.


I see. I'm sure it would be an easy fix. good luck. 
I would not have guessed though that rats would live/survive that brutal weather up there.


----------



## carrera mike (Nov 15, 2014)

*Here was my FIRST loft build.*, the one that you see in the back ground.

http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/f5/loft-built-75506.html


----------



## sreeshs (Aug 16, 2009)

Wonderful


----------



## carrera mike (Nov 15, 2014)

Braved the 15F weather this morning build the front and back frame & walls. Darn framing nailer wont even work in that temps!!! I have to use screws instead which is better anyway.. just time consuming. Ill put them up after this weeks blizzard/high winds


----------



## carrera mike (Nov 15, 2014)

still too cold to work outside... build the screen door in the garage instead.


----------



## carrera mike (Nov 15, 2014)

got the walls up today ... and the roof frame


----------



## CBL (May 13, 2014)

I noticed you DIDNT say when i can move in lol!!! Lookin GREAT!, I like the texture of the outside, what is that nailed onto the plywood or pressboard? Ya mice and rats here are knarly man, they just were like an assembly line last year 3 or 4 running in and out from UNDER the loft made me too damn nervous. I had to bait them and it was SO hard to do cuz I hate hurting any critter but was SO scared that they would cause disease to my birds by me walking in rat pee or poop then entering the loft that I had no choice. They did chew thru a dog house floor of solid 5/8 plywood so that makes me good and nervous too. Then the hole can be chewed bigger by weasels and thats a death sentence to the birds. I cant wait for warm enough weather to scrape out lofts and keep floors clean and clear at edges so I can see if there is any breech in security.


----------



## chayi (May 1, 2010)

It looks like it's going to be kinda big  it must be a hard to work on a loft in the cold and snow thank God we don't get cold here. Here our loft have big aviary and open fronts to keep birds cool during the hot Summer... Nice work


----------



## Greek Boy (Apr 12, 2010)

Looking good so far. I give you allot of credit working out in the cold. Keep up the good work. Looking forward to the pictures of the end result of outside and interior. Yours in sport, Nick..


----------



## carrera mike (Nov 15, 2014)

CBL said:


> I noticed you DIDNT say when i can move in lol!!! Lookin GREAT!,...... I cant wait for warm enough weather to scrape out lofts and keep floors clean and clear at edges so I can see if there is any breech in security.


  we do have field mice and rat snakes here. This coming summer will be the first test of these lofts against these nuisance. Hence Id like to stay with the 1/2X1/2" wire cloth on the floor instead of the 1"X1/2"



chayi said:


> It looks like it's going to be kinda big  it must be a hard to work on a loft in the cold and snow thank God we don't get cold here. Here our loft have big aviary and open fronts to keep birds cool during the hot Summer... Nice work


Thanks. I still would like to build a big aviary for them besides the front of the trap door one.



Greek Boy said:


> Looking good so far. I give you allot of credit working out in the cold. Keep up the good work. Looking forward to the pictures of the end result of outside and interior. Yours in sport, Nick..


Thanks Nick! Im so eager to finish this and move the YBs in it. So I could start their training. They've been ready to fly.


----------



## carrera mike (Nov 15, 2014)

CBL said:


> ........I like the texture of the outside, what is that nailed onto the plywood or pressboard? ......


CBL, Sorry I missed answering this Q. The sidings is a single board... and with simulated texture on the exterior side of it. I think they call it "smart sidings" from Homedepot. It comes pre primed, which is the color you see.


----------



## alby68 (Mar 18, 2013)

Why no soleplate/baseplate on the lower wall? inquizitive minds want to know. nice looking soo far- should be a beauty! winter will end- this is the worst of it.


----------



## carrera mike (Nov 15, 2014)

alby68 said:


> Why no soleplate/baseplate on the lower wall? inquizitive minds want to know. nice looking soo far- should be a beauty! winter will end- this is the worst of it.


Good eyes!  That's actually the just back wall(front wall has soleplate) where the poop trays are going to go... the sole plate will go above the floor level later  but the studs are toe nailed with hurricane/simpson ties on them 
I will cut long rectangular holes on that lower sidings for the trays.


----------



## carrera mike (Nov 15, 2014)

Did the roof today & sidings today.. First loft has the shingles... I thought I try this Ondura Corrugated Alphalt Roofing panels.


----------



## carrera mike (Nov 15, 2014)

Built the main door the other day and let the glue dry over night.

found this corner ties from Lowes. Sure makes the frame rigid.


----------



## carrera mike (Nov 15, 2014)

This loft will have three sections. Right now I'm just in a hurry to finish one section which is the YB's. My 9 YBs ranges age from 22day to 4 months old. 
Also have 4 under 15 days old and 2 more hatching in a week. Im planning to have 20 max YBs.

Temporary finished the aviary for their drop trap today in 30F weather. This Aviary will eventually stretch to the entire length of the loft enclosing three drop doors.
All it needs now is power and they should be able to move in. Started wiring but ran out of day light. I should get that done before lunch tomorrow.....But freezing rain forecasted tomorrow &#55357;&#56880;
on the pix below..the roof and eave are not fully finished yet.


----------



## carrera mike (Nov 15, 2014)

3 sections of this loft. The old loft will remain for breeding.


----------



## carrera mike (Nov 15, 2014)

Made some more perches. I like these T shaped kind as the pigeons can lay, sit to relax on em which also covers their feet against mosquitos in summer and the cold during the winter.


----------



## CBL (May 13, 2014)

Work of art man, Im jealous.


----------



## CBL (May 13, 2014)

AND, I like the color too.


----------



## carrera mike (Nov 15, 2014)

Thanks CBL! The greenish tinted wood is just the treated wood


----------



## carrera mike (Nov 15, 2014)

Still an ongoing work. 2 section wood work done.. still need lots of fine tuning and cosmetic work..


----------



## Paradise lofts (Apr 19, 2015)

Loft work well done good to finished job .


----------



## carrera mike (Nov 15, 2014)

Paradise lofts said:


> Loft work well done good to finished job .


Thank u Sir👍


----------



## carrera mike (Nov 15, 2014)

Two of my breeders. Cock is already 8 yrs old. I let them out several times now and I'm glad they're staying and not flying back to their original owners loft. 👍


----------



## carrera mike (Nov 15, 2014)

taken this week  finally finished the rest of the aviary/trap doors.


----------



## chayi (May 1, 2010)

Very nice job lofts look great and your property looks awesome...


----------



## dove8021 (Mar 16, 2015)

Good job.
What a piece of workmanship. It is good to see you have the space.
We in the suburbs are restricted to space.
Your birds are blessed with an owner that loves them so much.
I like to see the finished product.
Greetings


----------



## carrera mike (Nov 15, 2014)

chayi said:


> Very nice job lofts look great and your property looks awesome...





dove8021 said:


> Good job.
> What a piece of workmanship. It is good to see you have the space.
> We in the suburbs are restricted to space.
> Your birds are blessed with an owner that loves them so much.
> ...


Thanks for the kind words Gents! We're out in the farmlands ng Virginia, very friendly to the hobby and gives the pigeons good flying area.


Mike


----------



## carrera mike (Nov 15, 2014)

*PICTURES OF 1 OF 3 SECTIONS*


----------



## 4nursebee (May 27, 2009)

The floor looks unique. How do you clean it out? 
Please explain how this works...
Do you walk on it?


----------



## carrera mike (Nov 15, 2014)

4nursebee said:


> The floor looks unique. How do you clean it out?
> Please explain how this works...
> Do you walk on it?


I walk on those wooden planks. rest of the floor is 1/4" galvanized scree. for their poop to go through and fall on the boards that I pull out and easily scrape onto trash can, picture below.


----------



## carrera mike (Nov 15, 2014)

Temps climbing to 104sF these next few weeks. Installed more vents.
These metal/tin kinds from HD are only $12 and literaly takes less than 5mins to install(cutting the wall 12X18", applying sealant, and screwing them on).
These have very narrow slits prevents insect from going in.


----------



## carrera mike (Nov 15, 2014)

more pictures


----------



## Greek Boy (Apr 12, 2010)

Carrera Mike - Lofts came out really nice. Your young birds look nice and healthy. Lots of luck during the race season. Yours in sport- Nick.


----------



## carrera mike (Nov 15, 2014)

Greek Boy said:


> Carrera Mike - Lofts came out really nice. Your young birds look nice and healthy. Lots of luck during the race season. Yours in sport- Nick.


Thanks Nick! Best to you too.
Mike


----------



## JT (Mar 25, 2009)

Beautiful job. Congrats.


----------



## carrera mike (Nov 15, 2014)

JT said:


> Beautiful job. Congrats.


Thanks Joe!


----------



## carrera mike (Nov 15, 2014)

Video clip of Some flying today 

PM Loft Flying


----------



## c.hert (Jan 15, 2010)

Beautiful Birds and Beautiful Loft plus a Beautiful Video...Good for you..Thanks nice post..


----------



## Greek Boy (Apr 12, 2010)

Carrera Mike,
I enjoyed your video clip. I see you trained your birds to enter on your whistle indicating feed time. You know your birds are comfortable with you when they eat out of your hand. Well done my friend. It seems they are ready to compete. Yours in sport-Nick.


----------



## ancient homer (Jul 21, 2015)

great view!!! i'm sure the pigeons will love it!


----------



## tariq.mansoor (Mar 17, 2015)

Love the Loft.

Im kinda new to this forum but i'v been reading this forum for some years.

i was kindly enquiring on the cage system.what will you advice especially if i want to breed american and indian fantails in terms of the length and space of the cages for the breading.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## rogerven (Aug 22, 2015)

Where in VA,? use to live in Manassas then to Alexandria. Awesome loft, I wonder if I can have a mini of that design about 6 x 8 and no more than 6 feet high. 

What breed or strain are your racers?


----------



## carrera mike (Nov 15, 2014)

c.hert said:


> Beautiful Birds and Beautiful Loft plus a Beautiful Video...Good for you..Thanks nice post..


Thanks!



Greek Boy said:


> Carrera Mike,
> I enjoyed your video clip. I see you trained your birds to enter on your whistle indicating feed time. You know your birds are comfortable with you when they eat out of your hand. Well done my friend. It seems they are ready to compete. Yours in sport-Nick.


Thanks for the kind words!



ancient homer said:


> great view!!! i'm sure the pigeons will love it!


Thanks!



tariq.mansoor said:


> Love the Loft.
> 
> Im kinda new to this forum but i'v been reading this forum for some years.
> 
> ...


I suggest at least 24 inches wide, 16 inches deep, 16-18 inches tall specially if ur planning to elevate your egg tray. 



rogerven said:


> Where in VA,? use to live in Manassas then to Alexandria. Awesome loft, I wonder if I can have a mini of that design about 6 x 8 and no more than 6 feet high.
> 
> What breed or strain are your racers?


Thank you!
Im in the South-Eastern corner of VA. Yes 6 to 7 ft high is perfect make catching the birds easier.


----------

